# Remixing to 5.1



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Are any of you audio geeks remixing 2.0 to 5.1 ?? I have been for some time using ADOBE AUDITION w varying results but Im looking at upgrading to this software.... Anyone w experience using this please post up

http://www.izotope.com/products/audio/ozone/features/componentplugins.asp


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

i wanted to try NEURAL DTS but its a bit expensive

http://www.dts.com/DTS_Audio_Formats/DTS_Neural_Surround/DTS_Neural_Surround_UpMix.aspx :rant:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I personally have not messed around with things like that for the past year or two. When I lived down the street from one of my best friends who owns a Recording Studio, I actually did mess around with things like that.

I tried that very thing with a Neil Young Concert from Dallas, TX in 1974. It is one of my favorite Concerts of all time even though I was not even born when the Concert happened. I initially wanted to simply improve the horrible SQ, but we ended up trying to make a 5.1 Mix from the show. The results were a quantum leap better than the original.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the reply , I have 2 or three tunes remixed posted on YOUTUBE. see what you think ....











The results are alot more impressive with electronic music than others.......:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I will be sure to check it out.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

